# Christians and reflecting Christ



## Mamadonttakenomess (Sep 3, 2013)

I think we all are capable of being judgmental. So many times, there are few activities in life that rival the thrill of passing judgment on another human being.

There are a number of specific issues that Jesus brought to the Pharisees attention where they had fallen short of God and brought reproach upon the name of the Lord. 
They were very judgmental of other people, looking down their noses at others who they considered "sinners." 

One of the real problems that we Christians face is that the people we are trying to win to Christ look to us as examples of Christ and if we are displaying behavior that does not reflect  the  fruits of the spirit, it brings shame on Christianity and on the name of The Lord. 
Example: Luke 18:9-14
Isn't it interesting that this Pharisee is looking down on this tax collector and condemning him? As a "spiritual leader," you would think he would be trying to help him and love him. Instead he stands and condemns him.

When you examine the life of Jesus, one of the things you can't miss is the fact that He just loved people where they were (whether they were demonically possessed, crippled, confused, blinded, violent, etc).
Christ taught Israel to love people, just as He loved people. (Luke 6:35-37)

And no, I'm not saying love sin. Not at all. But, I truly believe that a loving attitude will win a person over to Christ as opposed to an attitude void of love any day. 

" If I speak in the tongues of men or of angels, but do not have love, I am only a resounding gong or a clanging cymbal.  If I have the gift of prophecy and can fathom all mysteries and all knowledge, and if I have a faith that can move mountains, but do not have love, I am nothing. If I give all I possess to the poor and give over my body to hardship that I may boast, but do not have love, I gain nothing.Love is patient, love is kind. It does not envy, it does not boast, it is not proud. It does not dishonor others, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered, it keeps no record of wrongs. Love does not delight in evil but rejoices with the truth. It always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always perseveres."


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 3, 2013)

---------------
decided to quote the post instead of a separate one!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 3, 2013)

> I think we all are capable of being judgmental. So many times, there are  few activities in life that rival the thrill of passing judgment on  another human being.
> 
> There are a number of specific issues that Jesus brought to the  Pharisees attention where they had fallen short of God and brought  reproach upon the name of the Lord.
> They were very judgmental of other people, looking down their noses at others who they considered "sinners."
> ...



Welcome to the forum.  I should have welcomed you yesterday when you posted in the OT in the thread "black gay church".  

If this thread is because of what we as Christians posted in that   thread,I don't believe any of us were judgmental by speaking the Gospel   truth.   Since we have history on this forum with many of the members,   especially in the OT forum, we understand that there are topics that we   just won't see eye to eye on.  Never has been since I wrote my first   post in 2006.  

We share the Gospel of Jesus Christ, they reject it and say we are   judging.  We share the truth in love, they say that we are   un-Christlike. Whenever we share anything  about the Lord in OT, they  want us to come back to the Christianity  Forum because that's where we  belong.  

Well, that's not going to happen.    As believers, we are to share the Gospel with ALL and we understand   that there will be those who will not listen, but you would be surprised   at how many do listen and take heed to the words that are put before   them on this forum.  

You can be as sweet as pie and they still will find something to say   because the whole point is that they don't want us there.  The Gospel is   never received with people who want to live a life that they feel are   their own.  Well, our lives are not our own and as Christians, we are  to  be the hands, feet and mouthpiece of Jesus on the earth.  Jesus  words  certainly wasn't always 'pleasing to the ears' of those who  didn't want  to hear what He had to say.  It went as far as they wanted  to kill Him.    

I for one have prayed with many women here and have led some to Christ.    There are other Godly women on here who do the same.  Some of us have   outside the forum, counsel women who are struggling. PM land is very   busy for many of us here, who minister almost daily to many   people....especially people who don't participate by posting, but they   read and send PM for many issues that they have and are dealing with.

To say that we are judging is a misnomer.  I'm happy that you posted   here, but to come in and with your first post say that we are judging is   frankly well....judging us for what we posted in that thread.

My prayer is that you will continue to post and get to know who we are  first and even share some Good News.There  are many threads here that  are led by Spirit-filled members who only  want to see lives changed and  people delivered and set free from the  evil that is so prevalent in this  world.  This is the platform that the  Lord has us to share the Word at  this time and we will not be told  that we should do it in a certain  way....sorry, but that's getting old.   We each have different  personalities and it shows in our postings.   We may not all agree, but  we will come together for the cause of  Christ, that's for sure.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 3, 2013)

Mamadonttakenomess said:


> I think we all are capable of being judgmental. So many times, there are few activities in life that rival the thrill of passing judgment on another human being.
> 
> There are a number of specific issues that Jesus brought to the Pharisees attention where they had fallen short of God and brought reproach upon the name of the Lord.
> They were very judgmental of other people, looking down their noses at others who they considered "sinners."
> ...


 

Good morning,


Well to answer your post, I will address this first. I see that people tend to say "Christ love the sinner" to mean that Christ didn't have a problem with the sin and accepted it. That is not biblical. Christ came to the sinner, lame,and sick to HEAL them, not leave them in their current condition. When Christ left someone, they were CHANGED. 

People say you got to win people with love. We have the wrong mindset of what love is. You posted it yourself, saying "Love does  not delight in evil but rejoices in truth"....I am not loving you if I see you are walking in the way or evil/error and do not correct you.  Love does not sit back and see you on your way to hell and say nothing. The bible says Silence is the same as consent. 

True Christians are not men pleasers, but we stand for truth. Christ told his disciples, if they hate me, they will hate you. Do we think that Christ told them this because they would be soooo nice and received of everyone? No it was because Jesus knew when disciples would speak truth they would be hated and persecuted, just as he was. This world today hate everything that is pure and holy. The bible says men hate the light. And I myself will not apolgize for speaking truth nor will I let anyone tell me I'm judging because I tell them what's right. (Not towards you, speaking generally).

Let me give you a example. If a woman started her period and bled all on the back of her pants, and maybe she didn't know. She walked around all day and nobody told her. But she noticed it when she got home that night. You know what she is going to think? "Why didn't no one tell me"?  This is what we do with our friends and family and co workers when we see them spotted and defiled by sin and we say nothing, KNOWING we have the words and understanding to help them. I am not saying go around and shout on the rooftops "You going to hell!" . But if God is leading you to speak a word to them, will you refuse or let the enemy tell you "You know you judging them". The enemy wants to shut up Christians. 

The world can be soooo bold with their sin, but I can't be bold with righteousness? I don't let people do just anything around me. I don't let my co workers curse around nor my own family. You will be told quick, can you please watch your language. 

What I said was not towards you at all. Just speaking generally. I have seen some bad example of "Christians" trying to win people but only drawing them away . This one church called ummmm, I think Westboro Baptist church. They stand outside of the soilders funerals with signs saying they died because of sin and homosexuality . They give us a bad name. So i do agree that people go about it in the wrong, but dont think all Christians should be judge as judgemental because we speak truth.

When people saying Christians are judgmental, I want to say, um aren't you judging me? you doing the same thing, you say I am doing


----------



## aribell (Sep 3, 2013)

Mamadonttakenomess

Sometimes seeing things with fresh eyes actually helps one to see more clearly, and more objectively.  I've been here for a good while now and I sympathize with what you've posted.  

Jesus said that a servant is not greater than his master.  If He suffered persecution, then we will suffer it likewise.  But interestingly enough, when we actually meditate on Christ's life in the Gospels, 99% of the time, the people going in on Jesus were *religious* people.  The people He had the most to say to, and the people ultimately responsible for orchestrating His crucifixion were people who claimed to act _in God's name_.  And a part of the reason that He had the most to say to the scribes and Pharisees is pretty much exactly what you posted--they were the ones who were supposed to be leading spiritually, and their actions carried greater weight in the example they set.

Jesus was accused by the religious leaders of being too soft on sin--a friend of sinners.  They accused Him of being a sinner himself--a wine bibbler.  But sinners of all types were actually drawn to Him.  People will say, "He told people to leave their sin."  He surely did, but you know what He did first?  Sat with them, reached out to them.  The woman at the well--before Jesus said anything to her, He did what no one else in the community would do--approached her and associated Himself with her, this outcast, fallen woman, while His disciples murmured amongst themselves about why He would do such a thing.  That in itself was first an act of compassion that showed He was not there to condemn.  The woman caught in adultery--before He told her to go and sin no more, He stopped the religious people from stoning her.  Again, He reached out in compassion in a way that proved His love.  His healings and miracles and service to the masses showed the same.  The meekness with which Christ carried Himself and the continual pouring out of Himself for others gave Him the credibility to speak when it was time.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 3, 2013)

Mamadonttakenomess said:


> I think we all are capable of being judgmental. So many times, there are few activities in life that rival the thrill of passing judgment on another human being.
> 
> There are a number of specific issues that Jesus brought to the Pharisees attention where they had fallen short of God and brought reproach upon the name of the Lord.
> They were very judgmental of other people, looking down their noses at others who they considered "sinners."
> ...



Mamadonttakenomess.... 

Hi Sweetheart, I have a question.    

How did your very first post on your very first join date in September bring you directly to the Off Topic Forum?   Most new members are in the hair forum as the OT is not readily visible.   

:scratchch:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=18924117&postcount=187

 

If I'm misjudging, I sincerely apologize...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 3, 2013)

I will say this: Until believers behave like the family of God, we will take a long time to get to the place where we 'understand' each other and what we feel.

I for one don't hold grudges or dislike any member on this forum.  I love people and in my own personal life, I respond to people and they respond to me...even on this forum, people respond to those they feel comfortable with.  Are they perfect?  Absolutely not!!!  But, at least for me, when I post...whether I'm right or wrong, I post with a heart of love. 

I think people should create threads that will encourage and exhort people.  Maybe then, there may be more coming together on the forum....


----------



## momi (Sep 3, 2013)

There is so much conversation lately about what it looks like to be "loving" to unbelievers. 

We all have different God-given temperaments so the way we respond is going to be different.  It's okay - really.

Some are like John the Baptist and Peter that cut to the chase and may offend some with their tone and method of delivery.  Others may have more of a thoughtful approach.

Let every person be fully persuaded in their own minds... if a person feels that the proper way is to win the person through love with juice and berries so be it - if others believe that a sword is more fitting then so be it.  We are all fearfully and wonderfully made - I'd rather we embrace our differences instead of fighting because of them...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 3, 2013)

Amen!

I'm careful not love people all the way to hell ...



momi said:


> There is so much conversation lately about what it looks like to be* "loving"* to unbelievers.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 3, 2013)

---------------


----------



## momi (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I appreciate your post, momi....especially the bolded, it speaks volumes to me



I appreciate the uniqueness is us all


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 3, 2013)

--------------


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 3, 2013)

​


----------



## JaneBond007 (Sep 3, 2013)

I think a simple and heartfelt "Hi and welcome" are in order. 

ETA:  We have that American saying about "love means never having to say, 'I'm sorry.'"  But the biblical does not tell us that.  In fact, when we can say, "I'm sorry for having offended you," we're closer to our Heavenly Father.  Maybe when someone is telling us over and over again that we appear to have no true love for anyone, maybe G-d is trying to tell us to listen to how He loves?  He loves us with truth but He is slow to anger and is patient, long-suffering.  Maybe in our zeal, we are forgetting that "others" are true bones and flesh and that attitudes can break those bones, appearing to have no love.  

OP, I know what you are saying.  It's a good lesson to take at heart.  I am personally sorry for having taken offense and for offending anyone.


----------



## Laela (Sep 3, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> ​


----------



## Mamadonttakenomess (Sep 3, 2013)

My response is in red below:


Nice & Wavy said:


> Welcome to the forum.  I should have welcomed you yesterday when you posted in the OT in the thread "black gay church".  Thank you for the welcome!
> 
> If this thread is because of what we as Christians posted in that  thread,I don't believe any of us were judgmental by speaking the Gospel  truth. Neither do I. Not when the Gospel truth was being spoken. Since we have history on this forum with many of the members,  especially in the OT forum, we understand that there are topics that we  just won't see eye to eye on.  Never has been since I wrote my first  post in 2006.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mamadonttakenomess (Sep 3, 2013)

Response is in red.


LucieLoo12 said:


> Good morning,
> 
> 
> Well to answer your post, I will address this first. I see that people tend to say "Christ love the sinner" to mean that Christ didn't have a problem with the sin and accepted it.I'm certainly not one who believes that Christ didn't have a problem with the sin. Yes, that is unbiblical. That is not biblical. Christ came to the sinner, lame,and sick to HEAL them, not leave them in their current condition. When Christ left someone, they were CHANGED.
> ...


----------



## Mamadonttakenomess (Sep 3, 2013)

My response below.


nicola.kirwan said:


> Mamadonttakenomess
> 
> Sometimes seeing things with fresh eyes actually helps one to see more clearly, and more objectively.  I've been here for a good while now and I sympathize with what you've posted.
> 
> ...


  Thank you so much for this post.


----------



## Mamadonttakenomess (Sep 3, 2013)

my response below.


Shimmie said:


> Mamadonttakenomess....
> 
> Hi Sweetheart, I have a question.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mamadonttakenomess (Sep 3, 2013)

Response below


Nice & Wavy said:


> I will say this: Until believers behave like the family of God, we will take a long time to get to the place where we 'understand' each other and what we feel. that's true for sure.
> 
> I for one don't hold grudges or dislike any member on this forum.  I love people and in my own personal life, I respond to people and they respond to me...even on this forum, people respond to those they feel comfortable with.  Are they perfect?  Absolutely not!!!  But, at least for me, when I post...whether I'm right or wrong, I post with a heart of love.
> 
> I think people should create threads that will encourage and exhort people.  I agree. I will focus on that the next time.Maybe then, there may be more coming together on the forum....


----------



## Mamadonttakenomess (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello, Momi! Response below in red.


momi said:


> There is so much conversation lately about what it looks like to be "loving" to unbelievers.
> 
> We all have different God-given temperaments so the way we respond is going to be different.  It's okay - really.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mamadonttakenomess (Sep 4, 2013)

Response below.


JaneBond007 said:


> I think a simple and heartfelt "Hi and welcome" are in order.
> Hi! Thank you so much for the welcome.
> ETA:  We have that American saying about "love means never having to say, 'I'm sorry.'"  But the biblical does not tell us that.  In fact, when we can say, "I'm sorry for having offended you," we're closer to our Heavenly Father.  Maybe when someone is telling us over and over again that we appear to have no true love for anyone, maybe G-d is trying to tell us to listen to how He loves?  He loves us with truth but He is slow to anger and is patient, long-suffering.  Maybe in our zeal, we are forgetting that "others" are true bones and flesh and that attitudes can break those bones, appearing to have no love.  Thank you so much for this post. Beautiful. I truly thank you.
> 
> OP, I know what you are saying.  It's a good lesson to take at heart.  I am personally sorry for having taken offense and for offending anyone.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 4, 2013)

-------------


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 4, 2013)

Mamadonttakenomess said:


> my response below.
> 
> Hello! I'm not exactly sure what the implication is, but I have been reading various sections here for almost a year, mainly in the hair section and the christian section. my daughter is a member too. I typically would read on her screen name, but couldn't reply because it's not my acct. I have my own now specifically so I can reply to posts.



Okay... thank you for sharing this about your experience here.   

When I read your opening post in this thread I didn't have the feeling that you were 'new' here in spite of your recent 'join' date.  You were speaking as if you've been here for a minute (a while).  

When I read the first response about you posting in the 'other' thread, I clicked on your name to find out more.  Then I discovered the post that I linked above and it gave me pause, thinking... 'She's not new here'...

It would have been wonderful if you had shared your initial opening of this thread  about your daughter's membership, introducing yourself to us and then proceeded with the issue that was on your heart.   As you can see, the women here responded to you in love.    

Most new members (who were formerly 'viewers')  introduce themselves to us in their initial posts/threads and we move from there.     No one here should have felt the need to 'explain' themselves because of the responses in the gay church thread in OT.  

Moving on, I do indeed welcome you and hope to enjoy sharing with you the joy of our Faith in Jesus, the loving prayers and Words of encouragement to keep us strong.


----------



## Mamadonttakenomess (Sep 4, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Okay... thank you for sharing this about your experience here.
> 
> When I read your opening post in this thread I didn't have the feeling that you were 'new' here in spite of your recent 'join' date.  You were speaking as if you've been here for a minute (a while).
> 
> ...


Ok...thank you for the welcome.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 4, 2013)

--------------


----------



## Mamadonttakenomess (Sep 4, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> ​





Laela said:


>





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Amen!
> 
> I'm careful not love people all the way to hell ...



Nice & Wavy, these are the posts that seemed sarcastic to me.  I was not referring to your posts. But, it's all good.  We've already established that I didn't start off too well here with my first post in the Christian section.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 4, 2013)

Mamadonttakenomess said:


> Nice & Wavy, these are the posts that seemed sarcastic to me.  I was not referring to your posts. But, it's all good.  We've already established that I didn't start off too well here with my first post in the Christian section.


Mamadonttakenomess...I do have to say that I know each of these ladies very well, and I KNOW they didn't mean that to be sarcastic.  Knowing Shimmie, she did that because of when momi said about being "uniqueness of us all" and Laela laughed...it had nothing to do with what you posted at all.....  

iwanthealthyhair is one of the sweetest people I have ever met and she prays for people all the time.  I KNOW she wasn't being sarcastic in her post and I'm sure she will come in and share what is on her heart.  She definately has a heart for the lost....

If anyone should get the brunt of stuff because of acting out on the forum its me...and trust me, I do   I'm really a very nice person, but I need prayer...just like every one else...I am not perfect.....YET!  Just joking.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 4, 2013)

Mamadonttakenomess said:


> Nice & Wavy, these are the posts that seemed sarcastic to me.  I was not referring to your posts. But, it's all good.  We've already established that I didn't start off too well here with my first post in the Christian section.



I openly apologize if this appeared to be directed towards you personally.   It wasn't.   

Let's start over... 

Hi Mamadonttakenomess, my name is Shimmie and it is wonderful to meet you and share God's love with you.  

:welcome3:   

We have a wonderful Christian Forum.   It's filled with life and love and prayers.  We also have an open Prayer Line ministry which meets each Thursday evening at 9:00 p.m.  Anyone who has a prayer request is welcome to call in for prayer.   It doesn't matter whether they are Christians or not, no one is turned away.    

There is no bashing of anyone on the Prayer Line, no condemnation of anyone's lifestyle.  When someone has a prayer request for an issue of controversy or need of deliverance, there is only prayer and encouragement given.    No one is 'outted' on any of the Prayer Threads, you will not see their lives discussed online unless they have posted it, themselves.  

If someone wants to keep their prayer request private, they are welcome to send us a PM and it goes no further.

There are several members who are directly on the Prayer Call Line but even more there are several ordained Ministers and Christian Members here who are Interceding for the Prayer Line on behalf of those who have prayer needs and that we are able to Minister to them by the Holy Spirit.   

The Intercessors you may never hear, know or meet, however, they are 'there' as our support to help keep the move and the love of God flowing into the lives of others.  Nice & Wavy, Laela and Iwanthealthyhair67 are three of our faithful Intercessors; they pray for this Forum constantly.   

Prayer Requests are not limited to the Prayer Line.  Members are free to seek anyone for prayer.    The Prayer Line was originated by LucieLoo12 who felt that having a personal contact by hearing one's voice in prayer would be a great addition to the Christian Forum.     In November we will be celebrating our 2nd year and God has truly made this a success.   

*It's God's Prayer Line, not ours.  *

If at anytime you would care to call in, you are most welcome to do so.  You will be welcomed' not challenged.  

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=580975

God bless you and truly ... Welcome to the Christian Forum.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Mamadonttakenomess...I do have to say that I know each of these ladies very well, and I KNOW they didn't mean that to be sarcastic.  Knowing Shimmie, she did that because of when momi said about being "uniqueness of us all" and Laela laughed...it had nothing to do with what you posted at all.....
> 
> iwanthealthyhair is one of the sweetest people I have ever met and she prays for people all the time.  I KNOW she wasn't being sarcastic in her post and I'm sure she will come in and share what is on her heart.  She definately has a heart for the lost....
> 
> If anyone should get the brunt of stuff because of acting out on the forum its me...and trust me, I do   I'm really a very nice person, but I need prayer...just like every one else...I am not perfect.....YET!  Just joking.



Thank you, Angel


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 4, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I openly apologize if this appeared to be directed towards you personally.   It wasn't.
> 
> Let's start over...
> 
> ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 4, 2013)

Actually I was referring to Momi's post and not responding to you, I join the others and hope that you accept our sincerest apologies.


----------



## RocStar (Sep 5, 2013)

This thread is a perfect example of the "bullying" that goes on many times in the Christian section.  I pray that we can welcome believers with an open mind and heart and not always have to apologize for our actions after the fact.  No one should have to say who they are, how long they have been a member, or any such questions.  This is not a club or a clique, all who love and worship God are welcome, regardless if they have been on the forum for 10 years or 10 minutes.  God has no such requirements.


----------



## momi (Sep 5, 2013)

Mamadonttakenomess said:


> Hello, Momi! Response below in red.



Love your profile name 

I have no further comments... Welcome to the CF


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 5, 2013)

---------------


----------



## Mamadonttakenomess (Sep 5, 2013)

momi said:


> Love your profile name
> 
> I have no further comments... Welcome to the CF



Thank you! My baby girl chose that name for me

Thanks for the welcome, momi!


----------



## Mamadonttakenomess (Sep 5, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Actually I was referring to Momi's post and not responding to you, I join the others and hope that you accept our sincerest apologies.



Thank you Iwanthealthyhair67. Your reply means a lot. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Mamadonttakenomess (Sep 5, 2013)

RocStar said:


> This thread is a perfect example of the "bullying" that goes on many times in the Christian section.  I pray that we can welcome believers with an open mind and heart and not always have to apologize for our actions after the fact.  No one should have to say who they are, how long they have been a member, or any such questions.  This is not a club or a clique, all who love and worship God are welcome, regardless if they have been on the forum for 10 years or 10 minutes.  God has no such requirements.




RocStar, I truly thank you for your reply. I would guess that some other members feel the same way you do, but are probably hesitant to say so. Thank you for speaking out. To be honest, it's hard for me to understand how a person can come across as very genuine if they are literally mean one minute, and super nice the next. 

When I was a little girl, my parents did not allow my brother and I to say mean things to one another. It wasn't tolerated at all. My mom would say, "Love your brother and treat him nice. He's the only brother you've got (and vice versa to my brother). To this day, I live by that with my brother and my other relatives. We get mad very rarely (almost never). But if we do, we never say mean things to one another. I extend that outside my family as well (not saying I never get upset, I do!). 

Harsh words, even on the Internet, can cut to the core. Even some emoticons/smilies (specifically one that I observed yesterday),can be as harsh and cutting as words when directed at someone (e.g.  :buttkick 

^^ It's mean and it's uncalled for and there's no way around that. Period.


----------



## Mamadonttakenomess (Sep 5, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I openly apologize if this appeared to be directed towards you personally.   It wasn't.
> 
> Let's start over...
> 
> ...



Thank you for this post. When I read it last night, I was very happy to "start over" and for the warm welcome and invitation to the prayer line.  Then I read a few of your replies in the Christian thoughts thread right after and I must say, I was put off. Where is the love? It's hard to take this post seriously when I read the mean words you said to another member. In my eyes, it just wasn't right at all. 

Of course, you don't have to answer to me, nor do you have to answer that question, but I want to be frank. 

I sincerely thank you again for the welcome Shimmie.
I sincerely thank the ladies who welcomed me. 
I thank those who replied to this topic. But I think I will bow out now.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 5, 2013)

---------------


----------



## RocStar (Sep 5, 2013)

Mamadonttakenomess said:


> RocStar, I truly thank you for your reply. I would guess that some other members feel the same way you do, but are probably hesitant to say so. Thank you for speaking out. To be honest, it's hard for me to understand how a person can come across as very genuine if they are literally mean one minute, and super nice the next.
> 
> When I was a little girl, my parents did not allow my brother and I to say mean things to one another. It wasn't tolerated at all. My mom would say, "Love your brother and treat him nice. He's the only brother you've got (and vice versa to my brother). To this day, I live by that with my brother and my other relatives. We get mad very rarely (almost never). But if we do, we never say mean things to one another. I extend that outside my family as well (not saying I never get upset, I do!).
> 
> ...



You are welcome and thank you for your words too.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 5, 2013)

Mamadonttakenomess said:


> Thank you for this post. When I read it last night, I was very happy to "start over" and for the warm welcome and invitation to the prayer line.  Then I read a few of your replies in the Christian thoughts thread right after and I must say, I was put off. Where is the love? It's hard to take this post seriously when I read the mean words you said to another member. In my eyes, it just wasn't right at all.
> 
> Of course, you don't have to answer to me, nor do you have to answer that question, but I want to be frank.
> 
> ...



Take care.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 5, 2013)

Mamadonttakenomess Your welcome I was hoping that it was received in the spirit that it was given.


----------

